# Lamps made from ordinary items



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

Most people see one thing when they look at it....me I see different things .....here are some examples


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You guys are so ...well...CRAFTY! Great use for kettles/etc. Perfect for that "old farm" feeling in a room!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I really Love those....
bopeep


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very nice! I could use one of those.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Great lamps. I especially like the one on the right. Will you be selling them?


----------

